# Oaking Peach Wine



## jdmangas (Jul 16, 2012)

We have just started 12 gallons of peach wine. I was thinking of trying adding an oak spiral stick to 1 of the 6 gallon carboys. Just wondering how that might impact the flavor, I want to compliment it, thinking of using medium toasted oak stick to try and add some vanilla and caramel tones to it. Has anyone tried this with peach wine ? If so how long was the oak left in the wine? or is oak not a good thing to try with peach wine ?


----------



## ldmack3 (Oct 19, 2012)

Never tried it but is interesting. I make a lot of Peach Chardonnay for my parents. I just ordered 2 Vadai barrels and have not been using the chips with the kits.
Have you tried it yet?


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Oct 20, 2012)

Perhaps try oaking a 1 gallon jug of peach first so if it isn't what you're expecting, you won't be stuck with 12 gallons of it.


----------



## shoelesst (Oct 20, 2012)

Oak and peach wine do not seem to go together, but maybe you'll discover something new.

On the surface it does seem like contrasting styles though.
Let us know how it turns out if you do it.


----------

